# PIX|ASA-4-500004



## Pezkins (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry for this question as I am not familiar with Cisco ASA firewalls. Does the following message I am seeing in the logs mean that the traffic is being dropped? 
%ASA-4-500004: Invalid transport field for protocol=TCP


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, I think you are correct.


----------

